# Fightlite SCR



## Marauder06 (Mar 28, 2020)

Moving back to New York, looking for an AR15 or AR-like weapon that I can legally own in that state.

Have my eye on *the Fightlite SCR*. Looking for feedback from people with personal experience with the weapon. Also open to other suggestions.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 28, 2020)

Wow, nice looking rifle.

Have you considered adding a flash suppressor and mags that hold more rounds?
I'd also 86 that buttstock and add a pistol grip and something that's more adjustable.


----------



## Brill (Mar 28, 2020)

For 1200 bucks????


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 28, 2020)

Don't live in NY...all the advice I have on this.


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 28, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Wow, nice looking rifle.
> 
> Have you considered adding a flash suppressor and mags that hold more rounds?
> I'd also 86 that buttstock and add a pistol grip and something that's more adjustable.



Lol.   ;)


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 28, 2020)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Don't live in NY...all the advice I have on this.



That’s where the job is, brother.


----------



## Brill (Mar 28, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> That’s where the job is, brother.



Living in such a State enables a higher level of happiness upon departure to a “red” state.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 28, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> That’s where the job is, brother.



That sucks...hope it's worth it.

As screwy as NY is on their gun laws, I'd find a pistol that meets their requirements and maybe a good defensive shotgun and put the rest in a safe out of state.


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 28, 2020)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> That sucks...hope it's worth it.
> 
> As screwy as NY is on their gun laws, I'd find a pistol that meets their requirements and maybe a good defensive shotgun and put the rest in a safe out of state.



According to my orders I can't bring pistols, until I have an NY permit.  Which  I can't get, until I get to NY.  Dumb ass circular laws.


----------



## Kraut783 (Mar 28, 2020)

Just seeing that abortion of a rifle makes me die a little inside......what a pain, like many on this board, happy to store any firearms for you.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Mar 28, 2020)

If you’re not set on a 5.56/.223. Springfield Armory makes a New York compliant M1a. Just my .02


----------



## 0699 (Mar 29, 2020)

Where does the bolt carrier group go after it fires a round?  Where is the recoil spring?  Doesn't look like there's room in the stock for either. 😕

_Nevermind; I did some looking around on their site and found it._


----------



## Polar Bear (Mar 29, 2020)

https://andersonmanufacturing.com/all-products.html?caliber_1=141&rf85_treated=10


----------



## Brill (Mar 29, 2020)

What happens if you move your weapons at your own expense: fly them off the island when you go and then keep them at your house?


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 29, 2020)

Even Canuckistan has good anti gun law "AR" platforms. 



MS18-A3 CCFR Limited Edition Rifle


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Mar 29, 2020)

I think Dark Storm specializes in fixed mag and NY compliant rifles. Never shot one so I can’t speak to quality etc.


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 29, 2020)

RackMaster said:


> Even Canuckistan has good anti gun law "AR" platforms.
> 
> 
> 
> MS18-A3 CCFR Limited Edition Rifle



Any semi-auto with a detachable mag and either a threaded barrel, a comp, or a flash supressor is illegal in NY


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 29, 2020)

Tinman6 said:


> If you’re not set on a 5.56/.223. Springfield Armory makes a New York compliant M1a. Just my .02



That's a beautiful gun.


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 29, 2020)

I still really like the SCR.  I might hold off for a while on buying another gun.  My father has an old Russian paratrooper model SKS with blade bayonet.  Looking at the laws, it appears that gun is legal in NY because the mag doesn't detach.  That may scratch the itch to have a rifle-caliber semi auto without shelling out $1500 to add another gun to the family.


----------



## Kraut783 (Mar 29, 2020)

SKS is a great gun...solid and tuff.


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 29, 2020)

Kraut783 said:


> SKS is a great gun...solid and tuff.



Additionally, "free" and "won't get me a felony conviction" are also attractive.


----------

